# Grooming Havanese in the NYC Area



## ELW1976 (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 5 month old Havanese, Chewie and she has yet to be groomed. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions or recommendations for a groomer in the NYC area? 

I want to keep her hair on the longer side, but she does need a trim around the paws and a general clean up. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

So cute with that little tongue sticking out!


----------

